# GOP Senators claim to be fighting Barrack "Adolf Hitler" Obama



## rdean (Nov 29, 2010)

Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation

Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
The ranking House Energy and Commerce Committee Republican, Rep. Joe Barton (Tex.) is e-mailing a slideshow around to colleagues pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany.


Check out slide 10.  Joe Barton, famous for apologizing to BP after their horrendous oil spill, compares himself to General George Patton.

Eric Cantor is "Omar Bradley" and John Boehner is Dwight D. Eisenhower.

Three men who were NEVER in the military comparing themselves to Real American Hero's suggesting they are fighting Barrack "Adolf Hitler" Obama.  What's next?  Limbaugh's "Magic Negro"?

So go ahead, move this to the Flame Zone, but this is the state of American Politics.  Obama and the Democrats thinking they could work with Republicans who are suggesting the Democrats are Nazi's.

Republicans insist only a few "fringe"?  No, I don't think so.

Tax breaks for billionaires?  Stop unemployment just before Christmas.

And now this.  Republicans have clearly drawn the line in a game of class warfare.


----------



## Revere (Nov 29, 2010)

They're Congressmen, not Senators.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 29, 2010)

** yawn **


----------



## The T (Nov 29, 2010)

rdean said:


> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> 
> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> The ranking House Energy and Commerce Committee Republican, Rep. Joe Barton (Tex.) is e-mailing a slideshow around to colleagues pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany.
> ...


 
Did he come right out and call Obama 'HITLER' deany?

You assume much don't you?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 29, 2010)

Bush is more popular than Obama.


----------



## txlonghorn (Nov 29, 2010)

Darn...I was hoping to see a picture of Obama's face super imposed in a Hitler photo...

I can't imagine what would make someone compare anyone to a Nazi...what kind of person would do such a thing?

Hmmmm....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpxmYvlLKXo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> 
> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> The ranking House Energy and Commerce Committee Republican, Rep. Joe Barton (Tex.) is e-mailing a slideshow around to colleagues pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany.
> ...


All three are chickenhawks comparing themselves to heroes of WW2.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean, can you link to any of your previous posts criticizing Democrats for fighting Adoph Bush?

Yeah. Didn't think so.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

1.)  It was just Barton and Barton is a dumb-fuck. 

2.)  He never called Obama "Hitler".

3.)  The GOP fantasy world where they are really magnificent generals and not political toadies who never touched a rifle for their country must be an awesome place to reside.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> 3.)  The GOP fantasy world where they are really magnificent generals and not political toadies who never touched a rifle for their country must be an awesome place to reside.



I don't know that it would really be that nice. I am sure all the partisan hacks on both sides reside there while trying to pretend they are the only ones there.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > 3.)  The GOP fantasy world where they are really magnificent generals and not political toadies who never touched a rifle for their country must be an awesome place to reside.
> ...



Well, that's probably true.

I still get a kick out of watching middle aged white dudes fantasize about being mighty warriors.


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

Who do the right zingers think Eisenhower, Bradley and Patton were fighting?  

*"Pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany."*

That's right.  Ignore the obvious.  That's how Republicans win every debate.  Of course, the "win" is in their tiny minds only.

Oh, wow, look at all the times elected Democratic congressman said fighting Bush was like fighting Nazi Germany.

What can you expect.  Republicans, 90% white.  They only live down to expectations.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


but you do understand similes, right?
i doubt rdean can, but i would assume you do


----------



## Gunny (Nov 30, 2010)

> GOP Senators claim to be fighting Barrack "Adolf Hitler" Obama



Anyone with a brain is fighting Herr Obama.  Jealous much?


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunny said:


> > GOP Senators claim to be fighting Barrack "Adolf Hitler" Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a brain is fighting Herr Obama.  Jealous much?



jealous? of what? abject stupidity on the part of you rightwingnut loons?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Who do the right zingers think Eisenhower, Bradley and Patton were fighting?
> 
> *"Pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany."*
> 
> ...



I hope you didn't pull a muscle with all that stretching, deany. 

Now, had the congressmen (and they are congressmen, not senators) actually compared Obama to Hitler, I would be hammering them for it. But they did not. This is just your usual 'make shit up and whine about the GOP'. You are an embarrassment to Liberals.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > > GOP Senators claim to be fighting Barrack "Adolf Hitler" Obama
> ...



Anything ... oh like a gnat ... more intelligent than to vote for a categorical and abject, chronic liar just because he has the (D) behind his name.  Used to be called the scarlet letter.  I guess PC changed the title since you can't call sell-outs sell-outs anymore.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I'm interested more in why anyone would see their age and skin color as important, rather than the content of their character.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 30, 2010)

California Girl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What do you expect from someone that categorizes an entire demograph based on what he sees in the mirror?


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

California Girl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What character? 

I have to admit, I lol'd. Seriously. You don't see the humor in some soft, slimy, self-absorbed career pol calling himself a hero and comparing his partisan grandstanding, personal sniping and innuendo to Patton? That would be like any of the more outrageous nutters on here calling themselves warriors because they "Fight" for the "Cause" on a keyboard. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


Yup.  Funny.  But funny is not the OP's point.  The OP thinks they called Obama, Hitler.  Of course, the OP is a moron, but still, that's his point.

However, anyone (civilians) who are not motivated and inspired by Patton's actions, are dead inside.  The movie was a blockbuster for a reason.  Hell, corporations make the same comparisons through metaphor to motivate their sales departments.  It's not at all uncommon.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > > GOP Senators claim to be fighting Barrack "Adolf Hitler" Obama
> ...



Can't.rep.you.again.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



It's a stretch. I can see where the implication could be there, but it's tenuous at best. I just think these puffed up assholes are funny as hell.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...


No more funny than armchair quarterbacks to me.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

California Girl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It usually starts when they make ignorant ass statements like Barton.  

However, a lot of it is an extension on the fact that many of these guy's fathers were WWII vets.  When their war came (Viet Nam) they weren't in the ranks.  Now, 40 years later they idolize the men their fathers fought under while conveniently forgetting that they couldn't carry a rifle.  

I don't care what anyone says; some part of every man fancies himself to be a warrior and, if he has not fulfilled that aspect of his life, creates fantasies to compensate for it.  

It's a primal thing.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...


you mean like the OP?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



That, and the fact that it always seems to be the WASPy country-club set that references the greatest generation ad nausea.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


i know you aren't saying they cant serve in government because they didn't pick up that rifle back then, are you?


----------



## newpolitics (Nov 30, 2010)

California Girl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Who are you asking, the poster, or the congressman?


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Puffed up self-aggrandizing assholery knows no Party.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 30, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean, can you link to any of your previous posts criticizing Democrats for fighting Adoph Bush?
> 
> Yeah. Didn't think so.



This is not about Bush, or rdean.  You've only managed to make it clear you have no defense of these clowns.

You think that finding some Democratic clown somewhere who compared Bush to Hitler somehow makes what these guys did okay?

You think that if OJ had found someone else who murdered someone the same day he killed those two people that that would have proven OJ innocent?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean, can you link to any of your previous posts criticizing Democrats for fighting Adoph Bush?
> ...


Ummmmmmmm, only these guys compared themselves to great warriors.

Idiot.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Yeah, a simile would be, I'm like Patton fighting the Nazis.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 30, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> ...



According to wiki:

"Barton revealed during a congressional hearing on video games that he was a video game player."

He probably thinks playing Call of Duty makes him a veteran.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Great warriors who just so happened to have vanquished the Nazis. 

OK, so I'm playing Devil's Advocate here. We have partisan assholes on this very thread making contemporaneous posts elsewhere on the board proclaiming Obama to be a fascist and referring to him as "Herr". It's a stretch to say the OP was "calling" Obama Hitler, but it's well within the current playbook's code to see an insinuation and it's disingenuous not to see the possibility.

I think if that was the goal it fails, miserably. But then again, I'm not one of the brain dead morons that laps up propaganda and calls it lunch.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean, can you link to any of your previous posts criticizing Democrats for fighting Adoph Bush?
> ...



Well, Carb....if OJ had been a Conservative Republican......


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No they compared themselves to generals fighting Adolph Hitler, as you admitted in your post above.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 30, 2010)

This is just one more example of something I pointed out a long time ago.  The rightwing ratcheted up the anti-Obama hysteria so fast and so far a couple years ago that now they have nowhere else to go.  Anyone who wants to get attention attacking Obama has to take it to the extreme now.  

And keep in mind, Barton was enthusiastically cheered by the wingnuts for apologizing to BP, so good luck trying to reason with any of these morons.


----------



## editec (Nov 30, 2010)

One day Obama is like Hitler the next days he'd like Stalin.

These right wing chickenhawks need to get their Obama epithets coordinated.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

One thing I found funny about this comparison is the right hates Ike


----------



## DaGoose (Nov 30, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> Bush is more popular than Obama.



And President Clinton is more popular than both of them.

And Bush is ranked close to the bottom of nearly every poll taken of the greatest POTUS.

Ok now......What was your point?


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Do you get an equal kick out of middle aged black guys pretending to be Commander In Chief?  The difference is the white guys don't get American soldiers needlessly killed in a failed war strategy.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> One thing I found funny about this comparison is the right hates Ike


We do?  News to me.

Tell me more about me, K?  C'mon, tell me more.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Hitler among others.  Yup.  And?


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> One thing I found funny about this comparison is the right hates Ike



Do they? Probably some of the usual suspects would call him a RINO, but he had a good pragmatic head on his shoulders and didn't engage in a load of bullshit. IMO we could use another Ike about now.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I found funny about this comparison is the right hates Ike
> ...



Ike was a moderate R big time.

He warned of the military industrial complex before he left office.

In todays world he would have been a dem.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

DaGoose said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Bush is more popular than Obama.
> ...


Maybe this will work:  If Bush is more popular than Obama, then Obama is less popular than Bush.  Does that work for ya?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


And, that does nothing to address my challenge of your lie.

Normal for you...lie then can't back it up.

Idiot.


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunny said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



perhaps if you weren't running around ranting and raving and saying imbecilic things like "herr obama" then something, anything you currently have to say might be credible.

other than that, you've become another wacko.

as for abject chronic liar... you used to be smarter than that. 

pity


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

Dwight D. Eisenhower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

read up cons and you will hate him nowe if you didnt already


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Dwight D. Eisenhower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> read up cons and you will hate him nowe if you didnt already


Liar.

But, more of a moron.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

He continued all the major New Deal programs still in operation, especially Social Security. He expanded its programs and rolled them into a new cabinet-level agency, the Department of Health, Education and Welfare, while extending benefits to an additional ten million workers. His cabinet, consisting of several corporate executives and one labor leader, was dubbed by one journalist, "Eight millionaires and a plumber."


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> He continued all the major New Deal programs still in operation, especially Social Security. He expanded its programs and rolled them into a new cabinet-level agency, the Department of Health, Education and Welfare, while extending benefits to an additional ten million workers. His cabinet, consisting of several corporate executives and one labor leader, was dubbed by one journalist, "Eight millionaires and a plumber."


Do you actually understand that you have done nothing to support your claim that the right hates Ike?

Nothing at all to support it.

Do you understand that?  It's a serious question.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

Eisenhower also warned about the emerging military-industrial complex in his Chance for Peace Speech:

"Every gun that is made, every warship launched, every rocket fired signifies, in the final sense, a theft from those who hunger and are not fed, those who are cold and not clothed. This world in arms is not spending money alone. It is spending the sweat of its laborers, the genius of its scientists, the hopes of its children. This is not a way of life at all in any true sense. Under the cloud of threatening war, it is humanity hanging from a cross of iron."


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been told by many righties that they hate Ike


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Eisenhower also warned about the emerging military-industrial complex in his Chance for Peace Speech:
> 
> "Every gun that is made, every warship launched, every rocket fired signifies, in the final sense, a theft from those who hunger and are not fed, those who are cold and not clothed. This world in arms is not spending money alone. It is spending the sweat of its laborers, the genius of its scientists, the hopes of its children. This is not a way of life at all in any true sense. Under the cloud of threatening war, it is humanity hanging from a cross of iron."


Let me dumb my question down even more for you:  Do you understand that speculation about what a group of people might do and claiming that they do it are two different types of communications?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I have been told by many righties that they hate Ike


Uh huh.

Yet my question still remains.  You can answer either the original or the dumbed-down version.  It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2010)

Revere said:


> They're Congressmen, not Senators.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

Go answer the thread started about wether you like Ike or not


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Go answer the thread started about wether you like Ike or not


Irrespective of my answer, my questions to you still remain.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

And it has been answered.

Every time I have brought up Ike in a conversation with cons about policy as an example of decent right leadership I am told by them that they dont like him.


Its my experience and I drew from it.

want to proove me wrong then answer the thread to prove me wrong.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> And it has been answered.
> 
> ....


That you believe that does indeed answer my questions.

You have no understanding whatsoever.





Truthmatters said:


> ....
> 
> want to proove me wrong then answer the thread to prove me wrong.


And, your shift of burden even amplifies your lack of understanding of much of anything logical.

Simply amazing.  I honestly thought your dumb couldn't get to a baser level.


----------



## editec (Nov 30, 2010)

Would today privitization obsessed GOP support the development of the *US Interstate highway system?*

I rather doubt it,

How about *NASA*?

Would today's Tea Party folks support such government spending?

I rather doubt it.

how about Ike's creation: *Department of Health, Education and Welfare*?

Is that something today's GOP supports?

How about the* Social Security Amendments of 1954? *

Theseinclude increased benefits of old-age and survivors insurance. It expanded coverage to include farmers, and professional people and others, _adding nearly 7.5 million additional persons to the Social Security rolls._

Is that the direction that the GOP is taking this nation now?


Or how about *INCREASING THE MINIMUM WAGE?* Still another accomplishment of the IKE administration that I suspect the GOP would not approve of.

Or how about his so called* "Plan 66"* which strengthed and funded America's anntional Park system.

Is that something we think today's libertarian Randian GOP would sign onto?

I think in every above example,* we find that TODAY'S GOP is nothing like our FATHER'S GOP.*


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

He would have been a conservadem at least in todays world.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

I love this one.

They are now traping themselves into supporting true compassionate conservatism just to spew hate on me.

Thanks guys


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

He's dead, so nobody can ask him what party he'd belong to today unless you're into all that seance stuff.

But we need more people like him if we're going to pull our collective heads out of our asses. Moderate, pragmatic leaders who are willing to implement a range of policies that make sense for the times even if they come from the other "side". And that get back to governing instead of spending half their time on personal smear bullshit and the other half driving and purifying an ideological agenda. Ideology and team logos don't fix jack.


----------



## DaGoose (Nov 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



That's fine but you're still lacking a point. But that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## DaGoose (Nov 30, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> The difference is the white guys don't get American soldiers needlessly killed in a failed war strategy.




*HUH!!!???*

This has to rate as one of the most ignorant posts in the history of the world.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

DaGoose said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > DaGoose said:
> ...


Whew.  Glad to hear that you aren't a stupid as TM.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 30, 2010)

I still am awaiting to be told WHY you liked ike SM.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I still am awaiting to be told WHY you liked ike SM.


I like him.  You said the right hates him.  And, now you want to know more?  I gotta wonder why, especially as you really don't understand much of anything.


----------



## DaGoose (Nov 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



But unless you make a point then you're dumber than I gave you credit for.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Well, that's probably true.
> 
> I still get a kick out of watching middle aged white dudes fantasize about being mighty warriors.




So tell me oh magnificent one..... WTF does race have to do with it?


Oh yeah... dimb question. I forgot to consider the source. 

(a biggoted racist.... nm)


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually, I find it hilarious the right wing compares Democrats to Nazi's.  I can't remember the last time Democrats dressed up Nazi, playing "Adolph Hitler's costume game for boys and girls".

Hint:  Those aren't Democrats in those funny uniforms.






Then you look at the Republican Party, 90% of which is white.

Ask yourself, "Would anyone ever believe the Aryan Nation or the KKK would vote Democrat"?  The other two options are "They don't vote" or "They vote Re........", well, you get the picture.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean is still so stupid he cant understand that a re-enactor is nothing more than an actor


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> 
> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> The ranking House Energy and Commerce Committee Republican, Rep. Joe Barton (Tex.) is e-mailing a slideshow around to colleagues pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany.
> ...


 
Yeah liberals NEVER called Bush Hitler did they?  Or compare our troops to Nazi Stormtroopers like Dick Durbin??????????

But now liberals WHINE when they get it back.  No fair this being a two way street, huh? 

And Obama and the Democrats WORK WITH REPUBLICANS???????

Does anyone recall Obama telling Republicans "elections have consequences and I won?"  I sure do!

Obama was willing to work with Republicans when he rammed through his healthcare regardless of what the American people thought?

Or his Stimulus?

Obama is now willing to work with Republicans NOW THAT REPUBLICANS WON????????  ONLY NOW??????????  

Yeah, like we can't see that ploy a thousand miles away.  

ONLY when DEMOCRATS LOSE, are they all hot to "compromise" with Republicans. 

But the compromise always requires Republicans to compromise on THEIR PRINCIPLES.  Democrats never compromise on their lack of principles.

Sorry rdean.  I'm seen you melt down in op after op.  You can't stand the Republicans won, and you have the sore loser blues like I haven't seen since Bush WON in 2000. 

But then I forgot, you are still fantasizing that Gore won.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Darn...I was hoping to see a picture of Obama's face super imposed in a Hitler photo...
> 
> I can't imagine what would make someone compare anyone to a Nazi...what kind of person would do such a thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean, can you link to any of your previous posts criticizing Democrats for fighting Adoph Bush?
> 
> Yeah. Didn't think so.


 
rdean is a liberal hypocrite???????  

Noooooooooooooooooo, I don't believe it!!!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Who do the right zingers think Eisenhower, Bradley and Patton were fighting?
> 
> *"Pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany."*
> 
> ...


 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DuafAqAHrc[/ame]

Bush as Hitler&#44; Swastika-Mania&#58; A Retrospective  zomblog

The only one ignoring the obvious is you rdean.  You lost with your own double standard.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > > GOP Senators claim to be fighting Barrack "Adolf Hitler" Obama
> ...


 
Don't look now but who are the loons?  The country voted against your side.

So the American people are "loons" when they don't vote your way?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 
That's true.  Taking on liberals on this board anyway, is more like shooting fish in a barrel than fighting any cause.    Take a look at rdean.


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Don't look now but who are the loons?  The country voted against your side.
> 
> So the American people are "loons" when they don't vote your way?



and two years ago... and four years ago, you got your butts kicked.

your point?

and the rightwingnuts are the loons. can't you read? 




and pssst... in case no one told you, you only won the house. you lost the senate. and we still have the presidency.

d'oh. 

now you know what makes you loons. no thought process related to any actual reality.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean, can you link to any of your previous posts criticizing Democrats for fighting Adoph Bush?
> ...


 
In OTHER WORDS.  IT DOESN'T COUNT WHEN LIBERALS CALL BUSH HITLER!  It ONLY COUNTS when Republicans do it back!!!!!!!

Typical liberalism!!!!!!!

Yeah, we shouldn't discuss if any liberal on this board called Bush Hitler.  That's not the subject.  Liberals have their underwear in a wad about the op and we should stick to the subject!

YEAH!  That works!!!  Noooooooooooo Hypocrisy there!


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 30, 2010)

Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.

But two wrongs dont make a right. Dont defend Obama-haters for doing something the other side did. Be the bigger man. Say it's wrong and get on with it.

That being said, liberals, you can't act like you haven't done the same thing.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep..big stretch. They said they were like US generals fighting a war against Germany. And everyone knows that it was ***** Vader that was the leader of Germany during WWII.

How could the OP get so confused?


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> 
> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> The ranking House Energy and Commerce Committee Republican, Rep. Joe Barton (Tex.) is e-mailing a slideshow around to colleagues pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany.
> ...



Where exactly did they compare him to Hitler? Other than in your delusion Filled Mind?

On the other hand I seem to recall adds that actually showed Bush turning into Hitler. Where was your outrage then my friend?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
I mean after eight years of liberals calling Bush Hitler, and comparing living under Bush to living in Nazi Germany, it's sooooooooooooooooo unfair for ANYONE to do that to Obama.  Right???????

I'm sorry, but liberals engaged in that A LOT.  And the op whines, it's not fair when it happens to Obama??

Liberals dish it out, but they can't take it.


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> 
> But two wrongs dont make a right. Dont defend Obama-haters for doing something the other side did. Be the bigger man. Say it's wrong and get on with it.
> 
> That being said, liberals, you can't act like you haven't done the same thing.



i can't speak for anyone else. but i can honestly say, with clear conscience, that I have never, ever, ever, used the term nazi or hitler to describe anything BUT nazis or hitler. i think it's disgusting when people do it. it diminishes the horror of what the nazis did. 

so SOME "liberals" may have, but it wasn't mainstream democrats... unlike the right, which seems to have lost its mind and it's mainstream has so pandered to the wingnuts that it has incorporated that type of lunacy.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
Yeah, liberals NEVER tried to make it look like they were fighting Bush right??????





John Kerry, Reporting for Duty!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> This is just one more example of something I pointed out a long time ago. The rightwing ratcheted up the anti-Obama hysteria so fast and so far a couple years ago that now they have nowhere else to go. Anyone who wants to get attention attacking Obama has to take it to the extreme now.
> 
> And keep in mind, Barton was enthusiastically cheered by the wingnuts for apologizing to BP, so good luck trying to reason with any of these morons.


 
Oh my gosh!

Who ratcheted up the hate?

Any one said a thing against Obama, they were a racist!

They were supposedly carrying swastikas!

And that is nothing compared to what they said against Bush, but NOW there was all this hate heaped on Obama.

Republicans were afraid to say BOO to the guy!

Now that liberals have lost an election, they are trying to create this revisionist history around the guy. 

This is funny stuff to watch.


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> ...



I feel the same way too, but there's no empirical proof either way. I know both sides have done it...and I wish it would stop.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> ...


um, couldnt you have ended that by saying it is the extremes on BOTH sides doing it?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Vanquish said:
> ...


i agree


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> I feel the same way too, but there's no empirical proof either way. I know both sides have done it...and I wish it would stop.



well, i could argue that we can tell by the number of elected officials who use the terms. 

but i'll leave it at the fact that i wish it would stop too.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> 
> But two wrongs dont make a right. Dont defend Obama-haters for doing something the other side did. Be the bigger man. Say it's wrong and get on with it.
> 
> That being said, liberals, you can't act like you haven't done the same thing.



Extremist loons will be extremist loons. And wingnuttery knows no party. Yep, there were some on the left who called Bush Hitler, and there are some on the right who don't use the term or equivalent for Obama. The rational ones.

It's gotten so bad with everybody and their mother being "Hitler" or a "Nazi" or a "Fascist" at times this funny little song goes through my head when I see it. Remember the old Dr. Pepper commercial?

"I'm a Hitler
He's a Hitler
She's a Hitler
They're all Hitlers
Wouldn't you like to be a Hitler too?"


----------



## Sallow (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> ...



That's not exactly true.

Keith Ellison alluded to Nazi Germany as well when talking about the Bush administration.

It's bad form. Shouldn't be done.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You know me better than that.  How many times have I told you that I don't have those sentiments?  This goes back to the old country.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


yes, i DO know you, thats why i asked it the way i did
there are people here that DONT know you


----------



## The T (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> ...


 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCUfkMkVbwo[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> ...



I'm out of rep but this is possibly the best post I've seen on this board in weeks! Well said. 

We have always had this offensive comparison... and it is one of the very few things that I am totally horrified by.... and you are right.... it is getting worse.... and I also agree that a LOT of it seems to be coming from the right. Having said that, I think it is the drooling fools on both sides that seem to think it's ok to call people a Nazi etc. It is absolutely NOT ok.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 30, 2010)

OK, so I think we can all agree that "Hitler" is a no no.



But what about Francisco Paulino Hermenegildo Teódulo Franco Bahamonde?  

 (Francisco Franco)


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

The T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCUfkMkVbwo





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybuKQf9p5jg[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> OK, so I think we can all agree that "Hitler" is a no no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only with Tapas and red wine.

His son was a pip though..brought Spain into the modern age.


----------



## The T (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCUfkMkVbwo
> ...


 
Good Form!


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so I think we can all agree that "Hitler" is a no no.
> ...



At least it's creative. 

A few of the nuttier nuts are branching out though. I've seen a couple of Stalins and Maos thrown out there. But no Francos yet. Is he hard to caricature or what?

I guess Mussolini is right out.

But I'd love to see a Mugabe or a Pol Pot chucked around just for the sake of variety. I'd even possibly award style points.

The whole comparison-to-a-famous-murderous-dictator meme is so patently ridiculous, why not just take it full retard and get it over with?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...


well, that's branching into troofer weirdness
and the dreaded FEMA death camps


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



But they're serious.

I'm proposing it for pure facetiousness' sake.


----------



## The T (Nov 30, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Vanquish said:
> ...


 
What paultry amount I have was thrown her way. She's correct.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



It's sort of a lazy form of debate to compare a leader to anyone really (I am guilty of doing this by the way)..but the hyperbole sort of kills everything.

It's like dropping a nuke when you compare anyone to mao, hitler, or stalin.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 30, 2010)

Sallow said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I think comparing Obama to Obama is bad enough as it is.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 30, 2010)

Sallow said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



A nuke? Not really. It just shows the people you're debating that you can't debate on the merits. Also just how ignorant you are concerning folks like Mao, Hitler and Stalin, and how little you're affected by the millions they killed that you're willing to use them for cheap political points. ("you" being used in the generic sense here) 

But hey....it's not my call. I'll just laugh at them instead.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 30, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Are you still on food stamps, Horseface?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


????

TPS is John F Kerry?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

editec said:


> One day Obama is like Hitler the next days he'd like Stalin.
> 
> These right wing chickenhawks need to get their Obama epithets coordinated.


 

We like to watch you guys change gears on your hysteria!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> One thing I found funny about this comparison is the right hates Ike


 
I guess you aren't old enough to remember how the left felt about Ike.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Dwight D. Eisenhower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> read up cons and you will hate him nowe if you didnt already


 
Oh Wikipedia!!! 

The great, unassailable reference source for the left!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Eisenhower also warned about the emerging military-industrial complex in his Chance for Peace Speech:
> 
> "Every gun that is made, every warship launched, every rocket fired signifies, in the final sense, a theft from those who hunger and are not fed, those who are cold and not clothed. This world in arms is not spending money alone. It is spending the sweat of its laborers, the genius of its scientists, the hopes of its children. This is not a way of life at all in any true sense. Under the cloud of threatening war, it is humanity hanging from a cross of iron."


 
I have yet to figure out what Eisenhower has to do with Obama, other than maybe the comparison to Patton in the op.

But SINCE we are NOT talking about actual armaments in this "war" against Obama, I have YET to figure out where "Wouldn'tKnowTruthMattersIfItKickedHerInTheButt" is going with this.

I mean we ARE talking about a President who left office before even *I* was born.

Is it too much to hope for a point?

(Yeah, it's probably too much to hope for a point)


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dwight D. Eisenhower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


while wiki sources are not always accurate, especially in political examples, they DO have links at the bottom you can always follow for better sources


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

editec said:


> Would today privitization obsessed GOP support the development of the *US Interstate highway system?*
> 
> I rather doubt it,
> 
> ...


 
Yes, yes, Republicans cutting spending is just going to cause the destruction of our roads and the country will fall apart.

Yeah, keep on going with that one!


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2010)

Sallow said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Vanquish said:
> ...



i had to look up who keith ellison is... apparently, he's michelle bachmann's counterpart. 

it is bad form. though i didn't hear his comments or see them. if he did that, he was wrong.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look now but who are the loons? The country voted against your side.
> ...


 
Yes, but honey the country didn't vote liberal in 2006.

They voted against Republicans for the same reason they voted against Democrats in November.  

TOO MUCH SPENDING!

But, Democrats were so clueless they didn't realize that.  They thought that liberalism had won the day and Big Socialism had won.

It DIDN'T.  

That's why your side got thrown out on it's ear in November.  Those people you call "loons" were the same in 2006 as they were in 2010.  They want the government cut down to size not increased as Obama wants.

You call that being a loon, because, like the Democrats, you don't get YOU are the fringe.  

People like me, who wants less govenrment and the power returned to the states and the people, WE ARE the mainstream.

I'm not surprised you don't get that.

I hope you and your ilk CONTINUE not to get that, as you float on your delusions toward 2012.


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Who do the right zingers think Eisenhower, Bradley and Patton were fighting?
> ...



Soros said, "Bush, the communists and the Nazi's were all able to advance their political agenda through the politics of "fear".  






I didn't even realize Soros was an elected public official.  So, which office is he holding?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Both sides have called the other's president Hitler. It's deplorable and detestable.
> 
> But two wrongs dont make a right. Dont defend Obama-haters for doing something the other side did. Be the bigger man. Say it's wrong and get on with it.
> 
> That being said, liberals, you can't act like you haven't done the same thing.


 
I'm sorry that doesn't work.

Liberals did it far too long for them to WHINE now.

This isn't a lesson from Miss Manners, this is the game of politics.  Like war, all's fair and you fight fire with fire.

If liberals don't like that, TOO DAMN BAD.  They had no problem taking the gloves off during the Bush admin.  They can't cry about civility now.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

The T said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Vanquish said:
> ...


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
So, when losing a debate make up a totally ficticious accusation.

Perfect liberalism right there!

When they can't refute what you have said, they try to distract and deflect with a totally baseless accusation.

As IF that deflects away from their hypocrisy on the subject.


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The context is different.  Ellison is a Muslim.  Bush invaded Iraq for reasons that will forever be unknown to us.  Obama has never invaded a Christian country (or whatever Michelle Bachmann's religion is - whatever it is, she represent the majority of the Republican Party).

Apparently, right wingers feel American Muslims like Keith Ellison don't deserve the same rights as they do.  It may be part of their "We want OUR country back" policy.  Not sure.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> 1.)  It was just Barton and Barton is a dumb-fuck.
> 
> 2.)  He never called Obama "Hitler".
> 
> 3.)  The GOP fantasy world where they are really magnificent generals and not political toadies who never touched a rifle for their country must be an awesome place to reside.



yes he did.....if Dean sees it like that....then thats what happened....Dean seems to always show stuff from the FAR Right or some FAR Right idiot.....so just humor the guy.....DEAN your right.....fucking Republicans are all alike....


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > 1.)  It was just Barton and Barton is a dumb-fuck.
> ...



Far right?  Those are "mainstream" elected Republican officials.  Nothing far right there.  In fact, Boehner is going to be "Speaker of the House".  Barton is going to be the head of the Energy Commission.  Yea, the guy who apoligized to BP.  THAT Joe Barton.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Who do the right zingers think Eisenhower, Bradley and Patton were fighting?
> 
> *"Pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany."*
> 
> ...


you right on with this accusation Dean.....and yea most Republicans are probably 90% white....the guy i work with is a Republican and he told me he is only 75% white.....so i guess he aint up to standards....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Do you get an equal kick out of middle aged black guys pretending to be Commander In Chief?  *The difference is the white guys don't get American soldiers needlessly killed in a failed war strategy.*



oh really?.....im sure there a lot of dead soldiers who would tell you your full of shit on that one Rabbi.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Ike was a moderate R big time.



there is no such thing....ask Dean...he will fill you in.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> He continued all the major New Deal programs still in operation, especially Social Security. He expanded its programs and rolled them into a new cabinet-level agency, the Department of Health, Education and Welfare, while extending benefits to an additional ten million workers. His cabinet, consisting of several corporate executives and one labor leader, was dubbed by one journalist, "Eight millionaires and a plumber."



dam...i hate Ike....


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ike was a moderate R big time.
> ...



His grandchildren became Democrats.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Actually, I find it hilarious the right wing compares Democrats to Nazi's.  I can't remember the last time Democrats dressed up Nazi, playing "Adolph Hitler's costume game for boys and girls".
> 
> Hint:  Those aren't Democrats in those funny uniforms.
> 
> ...



i must say DEAN....you look great in your Kilt......are those guy just short or are you tall?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean is still so stupid he cant understand that a re-enactor is nothing more than an actor



doesnt matter Dive.....if Dean says those 4 guys were not acting....then they were not acting.....and he knows more about how those rascally Republicans think and act then even...Rush himself....there is no acting in Deans world.....ever see him say he watches TV?.....see what i mean?.....no acting.....


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean is still so stupid he cant understand that a re-enactor is nothing more than an actor
> ...


yup in rdean world, this man is a Nazi sympathizer


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

so is this guy


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> i can't speak for anyone else. but i can honestly say, with clear conscience, that I have never, ever, ever, used the term nazi or hitler to describe anything BUT nazis or hitler. i think it's disgusting when people do it. it diminishes the horror of what the nazis did.
> 
> so SOME "liberals" may have,* but it wasn't mainstream democrats.*.. unlike the right, which seems to have lost its mind and it's mainstream has so pandered to the wingnuts that it has incorporated that type of lunacy.



Jill i have to disagree here...when i first come into this forum.....there was many a thread and pictures of Bush being compared to or made to look like Hitler....from Democrats whom i thought,were on the moderate side......i dont believe the great majority of people from both parties like this kind of shit because they know, no matter who has been our president.....we are no where near Nazi Germany....only the dipshits amongst us do this kind of stuff.......and for those who dont know it.....both parties have their share.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> The context is different.  Ellison is a Muslim.  Bush invaded Iraq for reasons that will forever be unknown to us.  Obama has never invaded a Christian country (or whatever Michelle Bachmann's religion is - whatever it is, she represent the majority of the Republican Party).
> 
> Apparently, right wingers feel American Muslims like Keith Ellison don't deserve the same rights as they do.  It may be part of their "We want OUR country back" policy.  Not sure.



it figures you would defend the guy......what he said was wrong Dean.....and i dont give a fuck what Religion the guy is.......and Ellison, like you and all those dipshits like you know that this Country is nothing like NAZI Germany......he could have taken the Bush administration to task without the Comparison.....which as far as i am concerned he did just to jump on the bandwagon with the rest of you dipshits to score points with the Muslims....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


they are somewhat farther to the right then most of the Republicans i know especially this DICK called Barton....i guess i just know the Moderates and Liberals of the party....oh im sorry ...thats right......they dont exist.....


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
Okay.  

That entire rationalization apparently boils down to it's OKAY when Ellison calls Bush Hitler because he's muslim.  

What has that got to do with muslims having the same rights as Americans?  That you think Muslims should call Bush Hitler too, or something?  What?  You make absolutely no sense, other than backed into a corner you tried to pull the race card.

And what do you mean "WE WILL NEVER KNOW" why Bush attacked Iraq?  Are you just dense?????????

Like it's a damn secret???????

What part of the last almost 20 years did you miss in our involvement with Iraq??  Stupid as hell, I swear!!  



> CLINTON: Good evening. Earlier today, I ordered America's armed forces to strike military and security targets in Iraq. They are joined by British forces. Their mission is to attack Iraq's nuclear, chemical and biological weapons programs and its military capacity to threaten its neighbors. Their purpose is to protect the national interest of the United States, and indeed the interests of people throughout the Middle East and around the world, Saddam Hussein must not be allowed to threaten his neighbors or the world with nuclear arms, poison gas or biological weapons. I want to explain why I have decided, with the unanimous recommendation of my national security team, to use force in Iraq; why we have acted now; and what we aim to accomplish. Six weeks ago, Saddam Hussein announced that he would no longer cooperate with the United Nations weapons inspectors called UNSCOM. They are highly professional experts from dozens of countries. Their job is to oversee the elimination of Iraq's capability to retain, create and use WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION, and to verify that Iraq does not attempt to rebuild that capability.


&#12288;


> "[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S. Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION PROGRAMS." -- From a letter signed by Joe Lieberman, Dianne Feinstein, Barbara A. Milulski, Tom Daschle, & John Kerry among others on October 9, 1998





> "This December will mark three years since United Nations inspectors last visited Iraq. There is no doubt that since that time, Saddam Hussein has reinvigorated his WEAPONS PROGRAMS. Reports indicate that biological, chemical and nuclear programs continue apace and may be back to pre-Gulf War status. In addition, Saddam continues to refine delivery systems and is doubtless using the cover of a licit missile program to develop longer- range missiles that will threaten the United States and our allies." -- From a December 6, 2001 letter signed by Bob Graham, Joe Lieberman, Harold Ford, & Tom Lantos among others





> Saddam's goal ... is to achieve the lifting of U.N. sanctions while retaining and enhancing Iraq's WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION PROGRAMS. We cannot, we must not and we will not let him succeed." -- Madeline Albright, 1998





> "Iraq made commitments after the Gulf War to completely dismantle all weapons of mass destruction, and unfortunately, Iraq has not lived up to its agreement." -- Barbara Boxer, November 8, 2002





> The last UN weapons inspectors left Iraq in October of 1998. We are confident that Saddam Hussein retained some stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, and that he has since embarked on a crash course to build up his chemical and biological warfare capability. Intelligence reports also indicate that he is seeking nuclear weapons, but has not yet achieved nuclear capability." -- Robert Byrd, October 2002





> "What is at stake is how to answer the potential threat Iraq represents with the risk of proliferation of WMD. Baghdad's regime did use such weapons in the past. Today, a number of evidences may lead to think that, over the past four years, in the absence of international inspectors, this country has continued armament programs." -- Jacques Chirac, October 16, 2002





> "The community of nations may see more and more of the very kind of threat Iraq poses now: a rogue state with weapons of mass destruction, ready to use them or provide them to terrorists. If we fail to respond today, Saddam and all those who would follow in his footsteps will be emboldened tomorrow." -- Bill Clinton in 1998





> "In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including Al Qaeda members, though there is apparently no evidence of his involvement in the terrible events of September 11, 2001. It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, AND WILL KEEP TRYING TO DEVELOP NUCLEAR WEAPONS. Should he succeed in that endeavor, he could alter the political and security landscape of the Middle East, which as we know all too well affects American security." -- Hillary Clinton, October 10, 2002





> "I am absolutely convinced that there are weapons...I saw evidence back in 1998 when we would see the inspectors being barred from gaining entry into a warehouse for three hours with trucks rolling up and then moving those trucks out." -- Clinton's Secretary of Defense William Cohen in April of 2003





> Iraq is not the only nation in the world to possess WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION, but it is the only nation with a leader who has used them against his own people." -- Tom Daschle in 1998





> Saddam Hussein's regime represents a grave threat to America and our allies, including our vital ally, Israel. For more than two decades, Saddam Hussein has sought WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION through every available means. We know that he has chemical and biological weapons. He has already used them against his neighbors and his own people, and is trying to build more. We know that he is doing everything he can to BUILD NUCLEAR WEAPONS, and we know that each day he gets closer to achieving that goal." -- John Edwards, Oct 10, 2002





> "I share the administration's goals in dealing with Iraq and its weapons of mass destruction." -- Dick Gephardt in September of 2002





> "Iraq does pose a serious threat to the stability of the Persian Gulf and we should organize an international coalition to eliminate his access to WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION. Iraq's search for weapons of mass destruction has proven impossible to completely deter and we should assume that it will continue for as long as Saddam is in power." -- Al Gore, 2002





> "We are in possession of what I think to be compelling evidence that Saddam Hussein has, and has had for a number of years, a developing capacity for the production and storage of weapons of mass destruction." -- Bob Graham, December 2002





> "We have known for many years that Saddam Hussein is seeking and developing weapons of mass destruction." -- Ted Kennedy, September 27, 2002





> "I will be voting to give the president of the United States the authority to use force - if necessary - to disarm Saddam Hussein because I believe that a deadly arsenal of WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION in his hands is a real and grave threat to our security." -- John F. Kerry, Oct 2002





> "We begin with the common belief that Saddam Hussein is a tyrant and a threat to the peace and stability of the region. He has ignored the mandates of the United Nations and is building weapons of mass destruction and the means of delivering them." -- Carl Levin, Sept 19, 2002





> "Over the years, Iraq has worked to develop nuclear, chemical and biological weapons. During 1991 - 1994, despite Iraq's denials, U.N. inspectors discovered and dismantled a large network of nuclear facilities that Iraq was using to develop nuclear weapons. Various reports indicate that Iraq is still actively pursuing nuclear weapons capability. There is no reason to think otherwise. Beyond nuclear weapons, Iraq has actively pursued biological and chemical weapons.U.N. inspectors have said that Iraq's claims about biological weapons is neither credible nor verifiable. In 1986, Iraq used chemical weapons against Iran, and later, against its own Kurdish population. While weapons inspections have been successful in the past, there have been no inspections since the end of 1998. There can be no doubt that Iraq has continued to pursue its goal of obtaining weapons of mass destruction." -- Patty Murray, October 9, 2002





> "As a member of the House Intelligence Committee, I am keenly aware that the proliferation of chemical and biological weapons is an issue of grave importance to all nations. Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process." -- Nancy Pelosi, December 16, 1998





> Even today, Iraq is not nearly disarmed. Based on highly credible intelligence, UNSCOM [the U.N. weapons inspectors] suspects that Iraq still has biological agents like anthrax, botulinum toxin, and clostridium perfringens in sufficient quantity to fill several dozen bombs and ballistic missile warheads, as well as the means to continue manufacturing these deadly agents. Iraq probably retains several tons of the highly toxic VX substance, as well as sarin nerve gas and mustard gas. This agent is stored in artillery shells, bombs, and ballistic missile warheads. And Iraq retains significant dual-use industrial infrastructure that can be used to rapidly reconstitute large-scale chemical weapons production." -- Ex-Un Weapons Inspector Scott Ritter in 1998





> "There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years. And that may happen sooner if he can obtain access to enriched uranium from foreign sources -- something that is not that difficult in the current world. We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction." -- John Rockefeller, Oct 10, 2002





> "Saddams existing biological and chemical weapons capabilities pose a very real threat to America, now. Saddam has used chemical weapons before, both against Iraqs enemies and against his own people. He is working to develop delivery systems like missiles and unmanned aerial vehicles that could bring these deadly weapons against U.S. forces and U.S. facilities in the Middle East." -- John Rockefeller, Oct 10, 2002


 


> "Whether one agrees or disagrees with the Administrations policy towards Iraq, I dont think there can be any question about Saddams conduct. He has systematically violated, over the course of the past 11 years, every significant UN resolution that has demanded that he disarm and destroy his chemical and biological weapons, and any nuclear capacity. This he has refused to do. He lies and cheats; he snubs the mandate and authority of international weapons inspectors; and he games the system to keep buying time against enforcement of the just and legitimate demands of the United Nations, the Security Council, the United States and our allies. Those are simply the facts." -- Henry Waxman, Oct 10, 2002


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The context is different.  Ellison is a Muslim.  Bush invaded Iraq for reasons that will forever be unknown to us.  Obama has never invaded a Christian country (or whatever Michelle Bachmann's religion is - whatever it is, she represent the majority of the Republican Party).
> ...



Like I said, "It's all about context".  

Bush invaded a Muslim country that never attacked the US.  I could see how a Muslim American could "over react" at other Muslims being killed by Americans for reasons no one can name.

Republican congressmen have attacked Obama because, um, well, his race comes to mind.  What  has he done that's even close to Hitler?

Joe Barton - apoligized to BP

John Boehner - passed out bribes on the house floor and was videotaped doing it.

Eric Cantor - known as a champion of the rich.

Of the four, ONLY Obama is for the Middle Class.

What does the right have against the American Middle class?


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Wow, such a good job of quoting people.

Now, tell us, where are all those "Weapons of Mass Destruction".  You must know.  You act like they exist.

Oops, sorry, I ruined your entire argument with eight simple words.  How saaaad.


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I find it hilarious the right wing compares Democrats to Nazi's.  I can't remember the last time Democrats dressed up Nazi, playing "Adolph Hitler's costume game for boys and girls".
> ...



I'm long.


----------



## rdean (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean is still so stupid he cant understand that a re-enactor is nothing more than an actor
> ...



So you also play "dress-up" and "act"?  Which part do you play?  What does your costume look like?






Harry, somebody's gonna "tap" that.  Don't get arrested Harry, you might walk home "bow legged".


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> So you also play "dress-up" and "act"?  Which part do you play?  What does your costume look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speaking from experiance?......just be gentle with me Dean.....i am kinda fragile.....


----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > So you also play "dress-up" and "act"?  Which part do you play?  What does your costume look like?
> ...



I wouldn't touch you to scratch you.

I have to admit, I like the GOP honesty.  Millionaires before everything.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> 
> Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> The ranking House Energy and Commerce Committee Republican, Rep. Joe Barton (Tex.) is e-mailing a slideshow around to colleagues pledging to do for the administration what Gen. Patton and company did for Germany.
> ...





> Tax breaks for billionaires?  Stop unemployment just before Christmas.



Correct me if I am wrong
You're blaming the republicans if the unemployment benifits are not extened? You're blaming the republicans who only control 40 seats out of 100 in the senate.
and 178 out of 435 in the house. Can you explian how they could stop it?


----------



## Charles_Main (Dec 1, 2010)

jillian said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look now but who are the loons?  The country voted against your side.
> ...



Sugar coat it how ever you want Honey. It was the single Biggest swing in congress in 70 Years. If you go down to the state levels and look at Governor Races and State Legislators it was an even more devastating defeat for you side. 

I commend you for trying to focus on the positive but no amount of wishful thinking will change the fact that your party was just soundly rejected by the American People. Across the board, all around this country.


----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Barton's Powerpoint Presentation
> ...



In a letter to Reid, *all 42 Republican senators* pledged to filibuster any legislative item during the remainder of the year that doesn't relate to an extension of Bush-era tax cuts or funding of the federal government.

I can never tell if right wingers are "mistaken" or just "lying fucks".

In the Senate, 41 beats 59 every time.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


yeah sure
reid is lying
snowe, collins and brown wouldnt follow suit


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



from 2009 until Brown was elected they controlled the senat with a super msjority.


----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I can never tell if right wingers are "mistaken" or just "lying fucks".  I'm leaning towards "lying fucks".  Brown was only one person.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


sounds about right for you
only left wingnuts


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



but with deany it's just about all the time like now.


----------

